# Swissvax authorised detailer?



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Is it worth paying £££ to become Swissvax authorised detailer? What are other options Zaino or others?:detailer:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

ask Robert - prism detailing, i know he's SV authorised up here and theres a few on this site who are as well but down south

they wont give you figures but i can imagine it can only be a good thing from a companies profile point of view


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Being based just around the corner from SV HQ they charge (IIRC)
in the region of £1600 - This is a 3 day training course and entitles you to obviously say you are an Autorised Detailer, and advertise the logo, as well as up to 30% discount on products


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Divine said:


> Being based just around the corner from SV HQ they charge (IIRC)
> in the region of £1600 - This is a 3 day training course and entitles you to obviously say you are an Autorised Detailer, and advertise the logo, as well as up to 30% discount on products


All wrong, apart from using their logo :thumb:

Less of a discount and the price has gone up.

Is it worth it ? Thats not for anyone else to say! personally for me it was worth it.....I have said this in many threads before who ask the same question.

Ask yourself:

What will being authorised do for me ?

What do I expect from being authorised ?

Im authorised by both Swissvax and Dodo Juice, I purposely chose these two because I love their brand. Both have their pros and cons!

DO NOT expect being authorised makes you any better of a detailer, and dont expect your phone to be ringing off the hook because of the authorisation.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

I think everyone gets different rates from them. I heard some people pay more for course some pay less. Some people go for 2 days training others 4 days training.
Also with discount some people get 15% others 20%-35% discount on their products


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Personally I would never pay to advertise a brand.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

kordun said:


> I think everyone gets different rates from them. I heard some people pay more for course some pay less. Some people go for 2 days training others 4 days training.
> Also with discount some people get 15% others 20%-35% discount on their products


never believe everything you read on the internet! (Divine's post is a prime example)

Why not get the facts straight from SV themselves, and then decide if it will work for you :thumb:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

drive 'n' shine said:


> never believe everything you read on the internet! (Divine's post is a prime example)
> 
> Why not get the facts straight from SV themselves, and then decide if it will work for you :thumb:


Nice dig there but this was information given to me from Swissvax themselves at a meeting I had with them at the beginning of 2010.....


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

how was it a dig? thats 2 SV detailers that have told you that you are wrong?  :lol:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> how was it a dig? thats 2 SV detailers that have told you that you are wrong?  :lol:


Well my name was mentioned so I took it as a dig, but hey ho

I was just saying what they told me, and as I did say IIRC, but I'm pretty sure i've given correct info besides the price as they did tell me it was increasing and the course can vary in length for some people, and it's very reguarly changing - appologise if I'm totally wrong but this is what they quoted me...

P.s, didn't mean to sound like a grumpy 19 year old up there, like I said I was just given this info :thumb: obviously my memory might defeat me!


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

I know 2 people asked SV and been quoted different prices for same course/training and discount on products were different. 1 guy was told he can have 20% off and other one 30% off their products


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

I approached SV some 12 months ago now, the discount for a retailer was very poor compared to the likes of Autoglym, Meguiar's, Poorboy's and Valet-Pro which are the company's I have invested in.

I'm sure the training is fantastic but............... i was trained by the guy that details JayKays cars for a fraction of that cost, and I can advertise that fact and the company that employ him :thumb: 

Not on here obviously:lol:

Michael


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It'll be worth it for some people but as Robert mentioned any authorisation does not make you a better detailer and to some extent I'd say the training is similar. You need to have the determination the time and to accept your going to be putting in a lot of hard work.

It doesn't matter who trains you as eventually you'll be training yourself trying to replicate their technique. Being trained by someone doesn't make you as good as them.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Personally I would never pay to advertise a brand.


You wouldn't advertise brand? What about "Zaino Approved Detailer", on your website
Is that something different then SV approved detailer


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

No he wouldnt pay matey to advertise:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

kordun said:


> You wouldn't advertise brand? What about "Zaino Approved Detailer", on your website
> Is that something different then SV approved detailer


he may not of paid for the ZAINO approved :thumb:

some company's are more interested in you proving yourself and your skills rather than how much you pay them for there name :thumb:

it is the same with dodo juice, that is free but there are criteria you need to meet :thumb:


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Why do you need to be approved to use these products. Anyone can buy them on line and use it


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

There are good and bad in everything hence why for instance, dodo juice have a criteria that you meet, if not you dont get on.
Same goes for a few other manufacturers.
I think the only ones that charge for the privelage are swissvax and zymol though you do get training but again, if you dont meet the criteria or arent at what they class as acceptable standard then you wont get authorised.


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

scottbt said:


> There are good and bad in everything hence why for instance, dodo juice have a criteria that you meet, if not you dont get on.
> Same goes for a few other manufacturers.
> I think the only ones that charge for the privelage are swissvax and zymol though you do get training but again, if you dont meet the criteria or arent at what they class as acceptable standard then you wont get authorised.


But Also, If Dodo have a few authorised detailers in a particular area you don't get on either, they obviously protect there present client's.

Which is not a bad thing! :thumb:

Michael


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

kordun said:


> Why do you need to be approved to use these products. Anyone can buy them on line and use it


correct you can just buy the product online but and i can't answer for all the different approved detailers on here, but i chose dodo because i like the products i like Dom and Pj plus i get on with a lot of the other DADs so it is a nice group of people to be associated with, plus dodo juice have DADs advertised on there forum along with some of the criteria that we must meet,
like being able to correct to a high level and being fully insured so it gives potential customers a little bit more faith and trust in you before they even speak to you because they know you are tied to a big brand and a full time pro not just a weekender on the drive, 
on top of this DAD's as well as the SV approved guys get discount from there respective company's witch when you use the amounts we use is very handy,

different people chose different firms to be approved by with different reasons and every detailer has there own choices,

there are even detailers on here that are approved by people so they are on the sites and get discount etc but they don't advertise as being approved as this is the way they chose to run it,

another note is that with some firms although you can buy them online if you use them for a commercial purpose then there can be repercussions,


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

simpsons ! said:


> But Also, If Dodo have a few authorised detailers in a particular area you don't get on either, they obviously protect there present client's.
> 
> Which is not a bad thing! :thumb:
> 
> Michael


your quite right, there is only 2 of us in lancashire :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Personally I would never pay to advertise a brand.


With you all the way there Robbie. I use their products but would no way spend £1600 on being authorised.

A while back I did the free Auto Glym course and my local rep gives me loads of Life Shine jobs, I just buy him a beer every now and again.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

simpsons ! said:


> But Also, If Dodo have a few authorised detailers in a particular area you don't get on either, they obviously protect there present client's.
> 
> Which is not a bad thing! :thumb:
> 
> Michael


You think?
Yes there are 3 surrounding me, I get on with one very well, the others not so and yes they will defend there own area but it doesnt effect me one way shape or form tbh.
You will and do get this on any form of network type thing anyway regradless as what you have just stated is just pure instinct.:thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

simpsons ! said:


> I approached SV some 12 months ago now, the discount for a retailer was very poor compared to the likes of Autoglym, Meguiar's, Poorboy's and Valet-Pro which are the company's I have invested in.


depending on your proposed client base, that may not carry as much kudos and generate as much "quality" work though..... people buy into brands a lot of the time rather than the person carrying out the work. If people aren't aware of individual detailers skills then they will go for the brand they aspire to.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

*Swissvax UK Detailer Program*

Here at Swissvax UK we have operated an authosried Detailer program for about 5 years, and here is a brief summary - of what is quite a complex part of our Global Business.

We offer to make detailers "Swissvax Approved" once they have attended and passed an initail 4 day course (5 day is optional, at no extra cost). The cost for this currently is £1500 + VAT per person, there is a 10% discount for more than one person from the same Company. This charge then enables the detailer (or detailing Company) to use the Swissvax logo (in terms with a basic brand liscensing package they get), they get 20% discount on all products, and some special nett prices on certain items. The detailer and his Company then appears on our www.swissvax.co.uk website with direct links to there website. This package lasts for 12 months, and then the cost for ongoing membership currently is £300 + VAT per annum.

As part of our rapidly growing paint protection program we need national coverage of quality detailers to offer support to the 80 or so dealerships who are selling the Swissvax Paint Scheme, not only do we want the detailers to grow there own customer base, we also need them to build a relationship with there local Bentley, Porsche, Ferrari (and so on) dealers, who are retailing Swissvax and our paint scheme. The main reason for our initial 4 day course is to ensure that the detailer can work on vehicles to the standard we need, occasionally they need to get some more machining practice before we authorise them and make them available for contract work.

As I said at the top of the post, this is a complex topic, and I could type on for pages about it, but feel free to email me any questions about this, or ask away on the DW forum.

Thanks for the opportunity to discuss this, and for everyones interedt in Swissvax products.
Andrew - Swissvax UK ([email protected])


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

As a Pro-Detailer i was given all this information over a year ago, and I just couldn't justify spending the best part of £2000 to use the Swissvax logo, to then know that This package lasts for only 12 months, and then the cost for ongoing membership currently is £300 + VAT per annum. And only get 20% discount on all products.

If however you said we can guarantee work with your local Bentley, Porsche, Ferrari (and so on) dealers, who are retailing Swissvax and your paint scheme, that might be a different matter, I have worked on all three of those makes of cars but for private individuals, I also work on Audi's, BMW's, Jaguar, Merecedes, and Subaru's, loads of Range Rovers and Q7's and the occasional Fiat Panda and Van! 

I have accounts with Meguiars, Autoglym, Poorboy's, and Valet-Pro with greater margins than Swissvax offer, I have taken advantage of free 'training' from the suppliers that i offer to allow me to advertise i'm an authorised stockist and retailer. 

I would love to be a Swissvax approved but it needs to be a little bit more realistic in my eyes i'm afraid.

Michael


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

simpsons ! said:


> If however you said we can guarantee work with your local Bentley, Porsche, Ferrari (and so on) dealers, who are retailing Swissvax and your paint scheme, that might be a different matter, I have worked on all three of those makes of cars but for private individuals, I also work on Audi's, BMW's, Jaguar, Merecedes, and Subaru's, loads of Range Rovers and Q7's and the occasional Fiat Panda and Van!
> 
> I would love to be a Swissvax approved but it needs to be a little bit more realistic in my eyes i'm afraid.
> 
> Michael


No one is ever going to be a to guarantee you work, no matter who you are approved by, however by the Swissvax brand being made aware to potential customers of said Marques because they've seen it in the showroom where they have just spent £100k + on a car means you have already had the door to selling your detailing service to them opened. I've had numerous bookings since being approved, where people have chosen me because I am a swissvax detailer that I may or may not have got without out it - who knows

It may not be for everyone, but I weighed the cost of would I get as much return from spending a similar amount on "traditional" advertising, and the bottom line was no!

So for me it was a fairly simple business decision that to date has given me a return on investment that I am more than happy with, and as for the ongoing fee, one job via a Swissvax uk website referral more than covers the cost.

You've only got to spend a short time with Andrew and the team at Swissvax to realise just how passionate and committed they are to the product and raising the brand profile to a much wider circle than the enthusiast detailing community.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

simpsons ! said:


> This package lasts for only 12 months, and then the cost for ongoing membership currently is £300 + VAT per annum.


£300 is one stage 1 polish with a Swissvax wax, or there abouts - so surely if it generates one job, it's paid for itself.....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

This is a pointless argument, its all relative to the company and whether being authorised with a company and having the right to promote the use of there products will be profitable to your company. 

For me the price would not be an issue, its taking 4 days off for me and the lads, thats a huge loss of earnings and would make the over all cost massive, and to be fair (without being big headed) im unlikely to really benefit from any sort of training course, and i think 4 days worth of being told stuff i already know and practise day in day out for the past 10 years would wear pretty thin with me and the lads after a day or two, im open to training and new idea but this particular scheme IMO is not flexible enough to cater for the more established companies and detailers, and i feel the newer companies and professionals would benefit much more. 

Thats just my view on something i have given some serious thought, however iv been pretty successful with building a decent brand of my own without having to lean on another brand to add credibility.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it wouldn't take a day or two to wear thin for you James...... an hour maybe :lol:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

james b said:


> This is a pointless argument, its all relative to the company and whether being authorised with a company and having the right to promote the use of there products will be profitable to your company.
> 
> For me the price would not be an issue, its taking 4 days off for me and the lads, thats a huge loss of earnings and would make the over all cost massive, and to be fair (without being big headed) im unlikely to really benefit from any sort of training course, and i think 4 days worth of being told stuff i already know and practise day in day out for the past 10 years would wear pretty thin with me and the lads after a day or two, im open to training and new idea but this particular scheme IMO is not flexible enough to cater for the more established companies and detailers, and i feel the newer companies and professionals would benefit much more.
> 
> Thats just my view on something i have given some serious thought, however iv been pretty successful with building a decent brand of my own without having to lean on another brand to add credibility.


Agree 100% and to be honest 20% for reselling the products is very low , anything lower than 50% don´t pay the expenses of pub and time "wasted" showing the products or adverts...

There should be training for starting detailers and something more real for guys that are in the business for several years...and the prices should be different for the training .

Don´t consider 300£ plus VAT a year something scandalous , in Portugal they ask 600 to 750€ plus VAT yearly...depending if its a Car care center or detailer.


----------

